

 What should the Winklevoss twins have done to protect their idea? - wh-uws
http://www.quora.com/What-should-the-Winklevoss-twins-have-done-to-protect-their-idea/answer/John-Greathouse

======
gexla
They should have done whatever they could to keep Zuckerberg. They had their
rockstar who could execute, but they couldn't keep it together. Oh well, they
still got a lot more money out of the deal than they would have had Zuckerberg
never entered their life and had their app built by another developer.

------
adlep
I'd say a standard well written NDA that specifies the role of Mr. Zuckenberg
would be sufficient to take over a significantly greater role in FB. So, a
standard NDA - very simple yet very effective in making sure your disclosure
enjoys a good level of protection.

